# Wildgame Innovations.



## GT-40 GUY (May 14, 2017)

Walmart has some Wildgame Innovation trail cameras on sale for $44. I didn't look to see which one though.

gt40


----------



## transfixer (May 14, 2017)

If they are like the two that I have,  not worth it.  Mine do not take good pictures, and take a lot of pics with nothing in the pics,  I've not had good luck with any WGI products.


----------



## NantucketShedHunter (May 14, 2017)

I bought a Wildjunk once. It lasted a week. Never again.


----------



## tmanfrmtn (May 14, 2017)

Garbage.
 My computer won't read the SD cards from them


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 14, 2017)

I don't understand all that. I run half a dozen of them, get good pics, and have never had a single problem with one, ever. Batteries last 6-8 months, too. Much better luck with them than with my Moultries. I have a couple that have been running continuously 24/7 for three years now with no issues at all. And I have bought them all on sale for $40-$50.


----------



## transfixer (May 14, 2017)

Battery life was good on the two I have,  just picture quality doesn't come close to a couple of Bushnell's I have, or a Browning strike force I have,  one of mine is a Blade series 6mp, the other one is a lesser 3mp version,  I bought the Blade series myself a couple years ago, the other one I received as a gift,  I also have a WGI card viewer I got for Christmas, about a 3 in or so screen,  I thought it was a great idea, until I realized screen quality was lousy, difficult to see what was on the pictures,  I threw it in the trash. 

   I don't like spending a lot on trail cams, but evidently its like everything else,  you get what you pay for.


----------



## uturn (May 14, 2017)

My experience with them has been much the same as NCHillbilly!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (May 14, 2017)

*Terrific success with them myself...*

I have had really good luck with them over last couple years.  Currently, running 4 in the field now and have 4 more to put out in the fall when the season gets closer.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 14, 2017)

We use them. Some of all of them just go out. Others run forever. 
We have had some good W G cams


----------



## Jim Boyd (May 14, 2017)

IMHO, their support is awful. 

Non appreciative and non supportive. 

I can only speak from one camera model but I purchased 8 of them and they are all awful. 

Beyond that, and I repeat myself, their customer support is very poor. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Triple C (May 14, 2017)

Only owned 2 of them bout 3 years ago and didn't use them long.  Poor quality pics on the 2 I owned.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 15, 2017)

Jim Boyd said:


> IMHO, their support is awful.
> 
> Non appreciative and non supportive.
> 
> ...



In the three years I've been running them, I have never had any need or reason to contact customer support, because I have never had a problem with one of the cams. And I probably wouldn't contact them for a cam I paid $35-40 for and used for three years, anyway.


----------



## PappyHoel (May 15, 2017)

Take the $44 and light it on fire to warm yourself.


----------



## Esau (May 15, 2017)

I run 10 of them and they work fine. The initial cost is great, they can usually be bought for less than $50. I have 2 Cuddybacks and they don't work as well.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (May 15, 2017)

I'm running 4 of them now and have found them to be very good. I buy them from Dicks when they have their Flash Sales for less than $40.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 15, 2017)

PappyHoel said:


> Take the $44 and light it on fire to warm yourself.



Do you actually own any, or just repeating stuff? If you owned one was it a long time ago, or in the last few years? I have paid over $100 for cams that don't work half as good as the WGs. Again, I've had half a dozen out 24/7 for 2-3 years, and never had a single problem so far.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 15, 2017)

Curtis-UGA said:


> I'm running 4 of them now and have found them to be very good. I buy them from Dicks when they have their Flash Sales for less than $40.



Yep. Same place I get mine. The Blade and Crush series ones have worked really well for me.


----------



## RABJR (May 15, 2017)

I was at walmart on Wednesday. I saw their $44 wildgame and in a blink of an eye I asked the saleslady to unlock me 2 of the Bushnell cameras for nearly $100. WGI sucks.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 15, 2017)

RABJR said:


> I was at walmart on Wednesday. I saw their $44 wildgame and in a blink of an eye I asked the saleslady to unlock me 2 of the Bushnell cameras for nearly $100. WGI sucks.



Do you actually own one?


----------



## 00Beau (May 15, 2017)

Running 7 24/7/365 all under 50.00 each, battery life Excellent. Great day time pics, mediocre night. Been running 3 years now, bought two more today , lights out cloak 8. 59.99 at BP.  Picture s are as good as my Cuddeback, night or day.  As of today, I will buy nothing but WGI.


----------



## antharper (May 16, 2017)

Thanks , and I to have had nothing but good luck with WGI , I always hear how they are junk but mine last just as long and take just as good photos as any I've had , and I've probably had ever brand made !


----------



## Buckstop (May 16, 2017)

Have had 4 or 5 running for the past 3 or 4 years. The picture could be a little better but, for the price, they have performed better than expected. No problems at all.

Have had a couple older moultries and a browning die over the same period.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 16, 2017)

antharper said:


> Thanks , and I to have had nothing but good luck with WGI , I always hear how they are junk but mine last just as long and take just as good photos as any I've had , and I've probably had ever brand made !


I think most of the people who say they are junk have never actually owned one, or bought one 25 years ago.


----------



## Kochd79 (May 16, 2017)

I own 8 to 10 of these cameras. They have been out 24/7/365 for almost 4 years. Change the batteries once a year. 

Not a single issue. Ever. 

I do not think I have ever paid more than $50.00.

Image quality is good enough.


----------



## RABJR (May 16, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Do you actually own one?



I owned 4 of their IR4's. Did good for about a year and rapidly failed after that for various reasons.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 16, 2017)

I can tell you this, I know most everything there is to know about the 33 WGI cameras that I currently have in service and I hope to also be able to use the spare 19 cameras in the future which is an assortment of various models that makes up a total of 52 WGI cameras that I currently own.  When I pulled my cards this past Sunday, I had a total of 6,224 photos from this past week.  Yes, I actually try and dedicate a total of about 6-8 hours each week keeping up with my cameras and also putting out feed for all of the critters on my property.

If you want to see the proof, any member can click on my screen name and be able to view every thread that I post and you can easily see what great definition photos that I have been able to achieve with WGI cameras. Lots of these photos will make you realize that some really strange things happen every hour of every day out in the woods. Since back in 2011, when I first started using cameras I have accumulated over 600,000 photos of wildlife in the woods etc and I have posted some fantastic photos on this website.  I have been reviewing all of my files and I am trying to delete as many of these really older photos from my computer.  It is taking a lot longer than I realized it would take.

I do have an assortment of cameras and my cameras range from 6 MP upwards including, 7MP, 8 MP, 10 MP, and 22 MP's. I know that recently I posted several photos that I also included exactly what model camera actually took each photo. I did this in hopes of letting others see what type of photos was possibly available for each model cameras as such.

As for me, I ONLY BUY WGI CAMERAS AND DON'T WANT ANYTHING ELSE as their cameras have worked excellent for me for the past 5-6 years now. I have never paid more that $100 for any of these cameras as I buy them when they are on sale.

Every photo that is taken each week is uploaded onto my computer based on the camera location number and then reviewed, then deletions are made for lots of non-descript photos etc. and the remaining photos are in the very slow process of being loaded onto an external  2-Terabyte hard-drive of which I purchased recently. It is a slow process transferring the old photos from the main hard-drive and also from the old external hard-drive over to this new one. I want to free up as much space as possible on my main hard-drive so the 2 TB Model made more sense to me at this point.

 I am glad to see more and more people using the WGI cameras as I love them and have had great success with them. I did have two cameras several years ago that failed under warranty and I contacted the WGI technician staff member (Mr. Eric Hendricks) and emailed him a few photos of what was happening. Their technicians immediately determined the problem to be with the sensor mechanism and had me return these two cameras and they replaced them very quickly. This happened back on 8/28/2012 and both of those replacement cameras are still working great today with excellent results.


Just so everyone knows, some of you might think that since I love WGI cameras and share my excellent experiences in a spirited way, that I must work for WGI.

NO, I DON'T WORK FOR WGI IN ANY CAPACITY OR HAVE ANY AFFILIATION WITH THEM.  I JUST LOVE THEIR CAMERAS BECAUSE THEY WORK GREAT FOR ME.   I SPEND MY HARD EARNED MONEY JUST LIKE OTHERS ON THEIR CAMERAS AND I AM BEGINNING TO BELIEVE THAT IN MANY CASES AND COMMENTS, THERE ARE LOTS OF PEOPLE THAT REALLY DON'T REALIZE JUST HOW TO PROGRAM THEIR CAMERAS TO PERFORM TO THE OPTIMUM LEVEL.  IT TAKES A DECENT AMOUNT OF TIME TO TRY AND UNDERSTAND THE DIFFERENT SETTINGS SUCH AS THE (LOW, MED, HIGH) LISTED ON SEVERAL OF THE FEATURES FOR EACH CAMERA.  I HAVE LEARNED WHICH ONE TENDS TO WORK BEST FOR EACH CAMERA IN A PARTICULAR LOCATION AND I TRY TO STICK WITH THAT SETTING.  I AM STILL RUNNING A TRIAL METHOD ON A COUPLE OF CAMERAS TO DETERMINE THE VERY BEST FOR THEM BECAUSE THEY ARE PERFORMING AT ABOUT 90 % OPTIMUM AT THIS POINT.  I ALSO MAKE SURE THE DATES, TIMES, AND OTHER FACTORS ARE CORRECT ON EACH CAMERA BEFORE CUTTING IT BACK ON FOR ANOTHER WEEK AFTER I CHANGE OUT THE CARD ETC.  DIFFERENT SETTINGS MAKE A HUGE DIFFERENCE IN OVERALL PERFORMANCE AND ALL OF US NEED TO REALIZE THAT FACT.


----------



## elfiii (May 16, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> When I pulled my cards this past Sunday, I had a total of 6,224 photos from this past week.



You got too many cameras boy.


----------



## NantucketShedHunter (May 16, 2017)

_I belong to several trail camera forums. And I lurk on many more. Every forum I go to the members have horrible luck with WG cameras. I guess Eagle Eye 444 got a good batch of cameras from the Chinese container ship the WG's were on._


----------



## fullstrut (May 16, 2017)

They all work some and some not . Primos, Bushnell, Wild Game but after 1000s of pics you should have enough footage from any lower prices cameras to see what ya looking for.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 16, 2017)

NantucketShedHunter said:


> _I belong to several trail camera forums. And I lurk on many more. Every forum I go to the members have horrible luck with WG cameras. I guess Eagle Eye 444 got a good batch of cameras from the Chinese container ship the WG's were on._



I'll ask you too. Do you actually own one? 

Have you been reading what other people wrote here? Most of the comments on this thread are people who have had good success with them. And a few saying they are junk without saying why. And a couple people who have had legitimate problems with them. I think that would be the case for any brand.

Again, I think most people who put them down don't own any of them, and just repeat what everybody else says. I gave them a try, and so far, I have had absolutely no problems out of the eight I've bought, except for two of them getting stolen. I can't say that about my Moultries.  



And btw, you do realize that almost all trail cameras of all brands are made in China in a handful of factories? Reconyx is about the only common one that isn't, and they are ungodly expensive.

If you have deep pockets, and are one of those guys who absolutely has to have the absolute best of everything that you can buy regardless of price or they're not satisfied, then you probably don't want a WGI. Go spend half a grand and get you a fancy one to brag on. If you're like most people, though, and just want a cam that works pretty durn well for $50; it's really hard to beat WGI for the money.

As EE44 said, I think a lot of people just never take the time to learn to operate and set up a cam the right way to begin with.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 16, 2017)

NantucketShedHunter said:


> _I belong to several trail camera forums. And I lurk on many more. Every forum I go to the members have horrible luck with WG cameras. I guess Eagle Eye 444 got a good batch of cameras from the Chinese container ship the WG's were on._



NCHILLBILLY, I SEE THAT YOU WERE POSTING WHILE I WAS TYPING MY REPLY TO THE  "ONE AND DONE WONDER" UP ABOVE !!!!! 


If you will go back and read a few of the trail camera threads just in the last few days, you WILL see several posters that also have had good success with their WGI cameras.

One other thing for sure is the fact that you have to admit (as much as it pains you) that I have posted lots and lots of WGI camera photos since back in 2011 that have been  excellent and all of them have had their "Registered Trademark" right in every photo.  


Since your ONE WGI camera apparently failed within one week, maybe if you had learned how to program it properly, it might have worked just like all of mine that have been working for several years now.   You do know that each camera does have a ONE year warranty so why not contact their customer service department and discuss it with them.    

OH, most EVERY trail camera is made in CHINA and has been for several years now.  You don't get out much apparently.  

Yes, I apparently got a really good batch of WGI cameras for the past 5 1/2 years now.


----------



## NantucketShedHunter (May 16, 2017)

Beating accepted.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 16, 2017)

NantucketShedHunter said:


> Beating accepted.




psssstttt !!!!!  If any photos get any better than these, I will buy your lunch one day though !!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=896090



When I find something that really works for me all the time, I buy a bunch of them at one time and that includes guns, pants, shirts, belts, shoes, or whatever else.  That is what I did after trying several  cameras initially and finding some that were excellent 24/7/365.   

I am just grumpy because I haven't eaten lunch yet !!!!


----------



## NantucketShedHunter (May 16, 2017)

No sweat. I'm grumpy from using my cheap Chinese trail cameras.


----------



## Gaswamp (May 17, 2017)

I wish I could find some more blade x6 on sale for $40.


----------



## Bob Wallace (May 17, 2017)

We are now running half WGI cams and half Cuddys. The WGI cams take just as a good pics and batteries last the whole season. Way better value than other cams.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 17, 2017)

Gaswamp said:


> I wish I could find some more blade x6 on sale for $40.



I wish I could find some more blade 6 period. Looks like they don't make them any more. That was about the best model of the bunch.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 17, 2017)

Gaswamp said:


> I wish I could find some more blade x6 on sale for $40.





NCHillbilly said:


> I wish I could find some more blade 6 period. Looks like they don't make them any more. That was about the best model of the bunch.




I told a friend of mine just that statement last night.  I paid $89.99 for my first two Blade X6 cameras and after I saw how well they performed, I was lucky enough to buy a bunch more of them at $49.99 each and then on another trip to Academy, I was able to purchase another 8 of those at $59.99 each.  Actually I have bought 27 of those Blade X6 cameras.  If I could find another 25 of them at basically $50-$60 each, I would buy them today without question.  This has been the very best deal ever for me.

I also love the Razor X10 LightsOut cameras too as the deer love them and will get their face right in front of these cameras and seem to be posing for it.  (The Quantum battery life on this model runs 10-12 months even in very high photo count locations).  On one photo, I even had a deer lick the camera too.  I have purchased 16 of this model camera and they have performed excellent as well.  I did have a problem with one of them but it was long after the warranty period had expired.  This camera also shows the current temperature on it and on all of the photos taken.  Back during the really HOT summer time, last year, this camera was showing anywhere from 109°F up to 121°F and this was from the afternoon sun.  It would cause the camera to get so hot inside and then as it cooled down at night, it created a moisture problem of sorts.  It took me a while to realize just what was happening but by that time, the moisture caused some corrosion on the points of the battery connection and it would short-out, thereby killing the batteries in the process.  I even removed this camera from the woods for about a month and took out the batteries and filled the entire camera with white rice and let it stay that way for about a month or so and then vacuumed it out completely and tried it again BUT the damage had already been done.  That camera is now a "Dummy Cam" for me.  I moved the original camera location a little and installed a new camera and got more shade on it and I have not had any further problems.  I originally paid $99.99 each for 7 of this Model camera on sale at Cabelas on 9/15/2014.  Then later, I bought 5 more of them on sale for $77.88 each back on 8/16/2016 from Cabelas, and then bought another 5 more of them for $ 59.99 each from Cabelas back on 11/30/2016  and these are still sealed in the Cabelas box as these are spares for now.  This camera takes excellent daytime photos but is not quite as crisp as the Blade X6 model on nighttime photos.  I have changed various settings on cameras that are located down in the swamp versus out near the more open well lit pasture areas during all of my testing of these as well.

I also have two of the Blade 7X models as well.  Both of these have been working great since I bought them on 2/23/2015.  Both of these are located in higher photo count areas as a main trail and an open area is located near both of these camera locations.  The ONLY thing that I don't like about this camera model is the fact that the screen does not light up when programming and/or changing batteries and re-starting, etc.  It makes these "old eyes" work really hard to see every detail on these.

I also have three of the really old style solid black cameras that have long since been outdated and are no longer available BUT these still work.  One of these is a Model N6E (uses 4 size "C" batteries) that I installed back on 10/6/2012 and this camera has averaged 313 photos per week since 1/1/2017 as I just checked my 2017 records on it.  I have ONLY changed the batteries 7 times since 10/6/2012 too.  I'd say that I have gotten my money's worth for sure on this "black classic model".


----------



## Triple C (May 17, 2017)

You guys have about convinced me to give them another try.  Only bought 3 about 4 years ago and quit using them.  Don't even remember the model except they were cheap.  Got way too many pics of rear ends, noses, ears, empty frames, etc. and blurry night pics.  Definitely not the good experience you guys are having.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 17, 2017)

Triple C said:


> You guys have about convinced me to give them another try.  Only bought 3 about 4 years ago and quit using them.  Don't even remember the model except they were cheap.  Got way too many pics of rear ends, noses, ears, empty frames, etc. and blurry night pics.  Definitely not the good experience you guys are having.



That's true of most cams if you don't set them up right. On a trail, point them down the trail instead of at a 90* angle to it, for example.


----------



## Gaswamp (May 21, 2017)

what are the differences in the terrra, crush, blade, vision lines


----------



## Mako22 (May 21, 2017)

I run nothing but cheap WGI cams and have no problems with them at all. As with a lot of post on this site some people comment when they really don't know what they are talking about, but hey its the internet...................


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 21, 2017)

Gaswamp said:


> what are the differences in the terrra, crush, blade, vision lines



Hopefully, the following information might be helpful to you.  I will be glad to share any of my experiences with WGI cameras as I have gained a lot of experience with those cameras and you've got to know how to set up your camera properly to get the best performance.  It really is a "trial and error" method of sorts over a period of several months sometimes from one camera to another.  I learned a lot from the "school of hard knocks" and just about graduated near the top of my class !!!!  

Send me a P/M  for any details.


I don't have a Terra Model WGI cam but I do have the following models that you asked about and I have been using some of these more updated models for the past 9 months.

I have also posted many photos that were taken by the camera models that you are asking about.  

(#1)  CRUSH 10 ILLUSION, model # i10i20, RF, 10 MP, 75 ft flash range, 60 ft sensor range, 27 high intensity IR LEDs, 1/2 second trigger speed, Wide-Angle capable, Tru-Bark HD texture.  Batteries install on a "side-door" opening and is really easy to use while mounted on a tree.  This camera is somewhat smaller and works really excellent with amazing details.

(#2)  CRUSH 10 ILLUSION LIGHTSOUT, model # i10b20, 10 MP, 75 ft flash range, 60 ft sensor range, 36 Invisible LEDs,  1/2 second trigger speed, Wide-Angle capable, Tru-Bark HD texture.  Batteries install on a "side-door" opening and is really easy to use while mounted on a tree.  This camera is also somewhat smaller and really works great and has amazing details.  This camera has performed excellent.  In fact, it took 730 photos last week and has averages about 580 photos per  week now.  It is a work-horse for sure and very easy to set up and operate.

***Both of these Illusion Models are located in very high photo count areas and they don't miss much at all either. 


I DO NOT have any current model Blade cameras in use BUT I have 27 of the older original Blade X6,  Model # w6i20a, and also 3 of the Blade X7, model # t7i14c, (the screen does NOT light up in blue on the X7 models to be able to easily read when checking this model and that makes it really tough on my eyes especially while in more shaded conditions).   Both of these  model camera models have been excellent for the past few years now.  In fact the original Blade X6 cameras have been the BEST BARGAIN for me for several years now because I got so many at such great prices (one originally at $90, then later at $60, and then lots more $50).  I have tried my best to locate several more of these Blade X6 models but I can't find them anymore as they are the original RF LED style cameras.  All of these Blade camera have been in service for close to 3 years now 24/7/365.



(#3)  VISION- I have a VISION 8 LIGHTSOUT Model # v8b7, 8 MP, 75 ft flash range, 60 ft sensor range,  36 Invisible LEDs, 1/2 second trigger speed, Wide Angle capable, Tru-Bark texture.  Adjustable Mounting Strap Included.  This camera is located on the edge of the open pasture and takes lots of photos that show various critters way out into the field area.  This camera has performed excellent. 


(#4)  VISION- I have a VISION 8 LIGHTSOUT, Model # v8b20, 8 MP, 70 ft flash range, 60 ft sensor range, 36 invisible LEDs. 1/2 second speed, Wife Angle Capable, Adjustable Mounting Strap Included, TRU-Bark texture.  This camera is located down in a lowland swamp-like area.  This camera takes excellent daytime photos but the night-time photos are not quite as good as the other Vision model camera listed above.   I am still re-programming this camera in various setting to achieve a better results especially for nighttime photos.  

I use ONLY DURACELL QUANTUM  size "AA" batteries in all of my cameras and based on their performance they tend to be less expensive in the long run.


----------



## furtaker (May 21, 2017)

One thing that I always hated about those cameras is the cheesy bungee cords that feel like they are about to break every time you put them around a decent sized tree.  Why can't they use an adjustable nylon strap like every other manufacturer uses?

I bought one 5 or 6 years ago (can't remember the model) that took black night pictures.  I took it back and swapped it for a different model and that one wouldn't take day or night pictures.  Well, it probably worked about 17% of the time.

I remember a major online camera retailer saying on their website a while back that they don't sell WGI cameras because they've had so many issues with them.  Generally, a company doesn't get such a reputation from selling good products.

That said, I haven't tried one in a few years, so maybe they have improved somewhat.  I just can't get up the nerve to buy one.


----------



## jbird1 (May 21, 2017)

I have several of the cheap, $39 models.  They are bullet proof and good for salt licks, feeders, etc.  They take a pic every 30 seconds so they are good inventory cams.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (May 21, 2017)

I am going to get one of those cameras that sends a picture to my cellphone via satellite. Then I will know exactly when the animals are moving and from which direction. That and the wind direction app will allow me to select my best situated stand to close the deal.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (May 21, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Do you actually own one?



I own a NANO 8 MP that I paid $69.00 for which is a very small camera with 6 AA batteries which I change every 6 months wether it needs it or not. Here are some pictures I get. The last time I had it out for two weeks and got 735 pictures. The night pics are IR and are black and white, but I can tell what I am looking at. I wish I bought two more. I've had it for 3 years now I think.

gt40

PS: It has an adjustable nylon strap to wrap around a good size tree. No bungee cords.


----------



## RABJR (May 22, 2017)

Nice grainy pictures. My last experience with Wildgame were their IR4's. one quit working- would not even turn on. Two couldn't hold a connection to stay on over time because the plastic tabs to hold the batteries in place were so thin they broke from just the pressure of compression the batteries were putting on them. I was able to tape and rubber band them in place but that became a major inconvenience to try and do every time. The 4th one I cannot even remember what was wrong with it, because it has been so long. Maybe their technology and craftsmanship has improved since then but it'd almost have to be a gift for me to even risk the time and location setting it up in the woods on whether or not it would function correctly to provide a good camera survey.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (May 22, 2017)

RABJR,

If my pictures are "nice grainy pictures" how about you posting some of your trail camera pictures so we can compare them to mine. And my camera only cost $69 and has been running for around 3 years without a hiccup

gt40


----------



## Buford_Dawg (May 23, 2017)

*I run the Cloak 6 and 8 versions*

Have 4 of them out all year round.  Here are some recent captures.  I pulled these last weekend.  Good cameras for the $$$$.  Bass Pro ran these on sale for 39.99 several weeks back.


----------



## HM (May 23, 2017)

I also only run WGI cameras, six out right now, and from experience they get the job done! The price allows me to run twice as many cameras as I would be able to if I were buying $100 units.

And as far as customer service goes, that's what really sold me on them. I had two IR4's from the same lot number start acting screwy around the one year mark, one just inside warranty and the other about two weeks outside. They replaced both cameras  for me with BLADE X6's!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 23, 2017)

RABJR said:


> Nice grainy pictures. My last experience with Wildgame were their IR4's. one quit working- would not even turn on. Two couldn't hold a connection to stay on over time because the plastic tabs to hold the batteries in place were so thin they broke from just the pressure of compression the batteries were putting on them. I was able to tape and rubber band them in place but that became a major inconvenience to try and do every time. The 4th one I cannot even remember what was wrong with it, because it has been so long. Maybe their technology and craftsmanship has improved since then but it'd almost have to be a gift for me to even risk the time and location setting it up in the woods on whether or not it would function correctly to provide a good camera survey.





GT-40 GUY said:


> RABJR,
> 
> If my pictures are "nice grainy pictures" how about you posting some of your trail camera pictures so we can compare them to mine. And my camera only cost $69 and has been running for around 3 years without a hiccup
> 
> gt40





Buford_Dawg said:


> Have 4 of them out all year round.  Here are some recent captures.  I pulled these last weekend.  Good cameras for the $$$$.  Bass Pro ran these on sale for 39.99 several weeks back.





HM said:


> I also only run WGI cameras, six out right now, and from experience they get the job done! The price allows me to run twice as many cameras as I would be able to if I were buying $100 units.
> 
> And as far as customer service goes, that's what really sold me on them. I had two IR4's from the same lot number start acting screwy around the one year mark, one just inside warranty and the other about two weeks outside. They replaced both cameras  for me with BLADE X6's!






Well I must admit that I bought two more WGI trail cameras last night and these are not models that I have used before so I will be programming and setting them up soon to evaluate them against some of my current cameras.   After reading the above posts today, well I couldn't let such an opportunity go to waste today.

When I read the comment about "nice grainy photos" being posted by someone.  I actually chuckled when I read that.  I don't see anything wrong with these photos  as they are better than many others that I see posted. 

Late this afternoon, I was re-viewing several recent photos and I called up all of the deer on my property and they gathered around, I thought that I would ask them what they thought about that above comment about their other deer cousins, turkeys and even a coyote being referred to as  "nice grainy photos".  Well, as you can see, when I told them about this and showed them the photos being discussed, they started to fall on the ground laughing at such a comment.  Then there was some comments made by the deer about possibly trying to collect some funds for a new pair of glasses for someone !!!! 

What a scene it was too !!!!  

WGI Model # w6i20a, BLADE X6 CAMERA

THIS PHOTO IS NOT AVAILABLE ANYMORE DUE TO PHOTOBUCKET WANTING $399.99 PER YEAR FOR ME TO USE THEM TO POST MY PHOTOS ON ANY OTHER WEBSITE ANYMORE. 



As I talked with these deer, we walked across the pasture and over to another area and then a couple of bucks actually stood up and folded their legs and feet together and said a Prayer that in the future, they would prefer to be photographed by WGI cameras ONLY because they liked them better as most of the time, they showed their "best" features!!!!  


WGI Model # i10i20, Illusion, 10 MP, IR

THIS PHOTO IS NOT AVAILABLE ANYMORE DUE TO PHOTOBUCKET WANTING $399.99 PER YEAR FOR ME TO USE THEM TO POST MY PHOTOS ON ANY OTHER WEBSITE ANYMORE. 




I hope that you enjoy my wild and crazy afternoon a much as I did !!!!!


----------



## NantucketShedHunter (May 23, 2017)

_Those Wildjunk pictures are grainy and blurry. _


----------



## GT-40 GUY (May 23, 2017)

Great pictures EAGLE EYE 444 and Buford_Dawg. I'm still waiting for RABJR to post some of his pictures from his trail cameras.

gt40


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 24, 2017)

GT-40 GUY said:


> Great pictures EAGLE EYE 444 and Buford_Dawg. I'm still waiting for RABJR to post some of his pictures from his trail cameras.
> 
> gt40



GT, I just thought that I would add a little Pizzazz with a couple of photos that seem to fit this ongoing scenario perfectly !!!!!


----------



## RABJR (May 24, 2017)

GT-40 GUY said:


> Great pictures EAGLE EYE 444 and Buford_Dawg. I'm still waiting for RABJR to post some of his pictures from his trail cameras.
> 
> gt40



GT I like your posts. All except your method of luring in bucks during the rut... Can someone inform me how to post pictures (while not sideways)? Maybe I'll finally upload a profile picture while I'm at it.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (May 24, 2017)

If you mean how do you post pictures so the top is at the top. Before you post the picture you rotate it to the correct orientation then go up to file and go down to save and click on "SAVE". This will lock in the picture so it won't turn when posting.

As for what I use to attract bucks during the rut it really works.

gt40


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 3, 2017)

what settings do you guys use on your wgi cameras?


----------



## furtaker (Jun 11, 2017)

I swore I'd never own another WGI camera after buying 2 pieces of junk a few years back that wouldn't work out of the box.  I was in Academy the other week and saw the Terra 10 model for $50 and figured I'd try it after reading some comments on here.  It hasn't missed a lick and takes excellent pictures for a $50 camera. If it doesn't crap out on me soon I'll be happy.  My only complaint is that it doesn't have an adjustable delay time or multi-shot mode.  It should make a good salt lick camera though.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jun 11, 2017)

This is the camera that took all the pictures I posted here. It is a NANO 8 MP.

gt40

PS: Here is one of my better pictures that this camera took.


----------



## antharper (Jun 11, 2017)

GT-40 , where did u get your cams and how much were they , going to try a couple and the best price I found is on amazon for 60.00


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jun 12, 2017)

antharper said:


> GT-40 , where did u get your cams and how much were they , going to try a couple and the best price I found is on amazon for 60.00



I got mine from Sportsman's Guide, but I don't think they offer them any more. I paid about $60 also.

gt40


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 21, 2017)

Here is a great deal on a camera.  If you go back and look at this thread  Eagle Eye has used this particular model for 4 years.
http://www.simmonssportinggoods.com...nhanced-infrared-digital-scouting-camera-n6e/


----------



## BCPbuckhunter (Jun 21, 2017)

Gaswamp said:


> Here is a great deal on a camera.  If you go back and look at this thread  Eagle Eye has used this particular model for 4 years.
> http://www.simmonssportinggoods.com...nhanced-infrared-digital-scouting-camera-n6e/



Thanks for the link. I just bought 2. can't beat it for $30


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 21, 2017)

Gaswamp said:


> Here is a great deal on a camera.  If you go back and look at this thread  Eagle Eye has used this particular model for 4 years.
> http://www.simmonssportinggoods.com...nhanced-infrared-digital-scouting-camera-n6e/




Joe, I really appreciate you giving me this opportunity to save some money because I didn't know about it until we talked.  I fully realize that this special deal is for a close-out on some older inventory *BUT *I surely felt comfortable about it since I had used one of these same cameras since back on 10/6/2012 and it has worked excellent 24/7/365 since that time.   I did purchase 10 of these and received them within a couple of days.  Up until this time, I had never done any business with Simmons Sporting Goods but that might change as the personnel at Simmons were excellent in handling my questions and my order.  I decided to install 3 of them in the woods and then run them for a week and check their performance.  Well, these three passed with flying colors in my opinion.

I wanted to make really sure that these cameras met my expectations before I voiced it to the world.  Hopefully, others of you might take advantage of this deal also.  The ONLY thing that I don't like about this camera is the fact that it is solid black and it will show up from a greater distance especially in the middle of winter.  However, DON'T try and repaint it because I learned that lesson back many years ago on one of my original  Micro 6 cameras.  Unfortunately, paint spray migrates onto lenses and sensors etc.     For $30 a camera, it is still a good deal to me even if only 5 of the original 10 worked well.    

The photos below are a few photos from each new camera with two daytime photos and one nighttime photo from each.  I realized back several years ago that this camera did have a very bright RF flash capability and it still shows in these photos as well.  

IN FACT, in these first 3 photos, you can also see the original camera that has been in service for 4 1/2 years now and is still located on the same original tree.  This camera was sent to me as a replacement of another one that was having a problem.  I have been amazed at the performance too as both the daytime and nighttime photos are excellent.  It is on a fence crossing that has had heavy activity for many years.  On this new camera, now that I know that it performs well, I will be re-locating it to another placement within a couple of weeks now.

My cameras took a total of 6,486 photos during this past week.  They took photos of most every kind of critter EXCEPT A DEMOCRAT and for that I was very proud because, on my property, DEMOCRATS are just like BIGFOOT....they just don't exist !!!!!!!   They did in fact take a few photos of an ornery REPUBLICAN every time, I stopped by the change out the memory cards !!!!!



T-CAM FENCE-2 ********WGI 6 MP, Model N6ECA.   (This new camera took 156 photos during the past week.)









T-CAM ROAD-3********WGI 6 MP, MODEL # N6E.  (This new camera took 98 photos this past week.)




T-CAM #1 C********WGI 6 MP,  MODEL # N6ECA.  (This new camera took 674 photos this past week.)




On this photo below, I do realize that it is too close to the actual subject location for nighttime photos and I wanted to put it a little further back away from it BUT I ran out of time trying to find a suitable tree location when I installed it originally.  I will be relocating it to a better overall location.


----------



## furtaker (Jun 21, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> The ONLY thing that I don't like about this camera is the fact that it is solid black and it will show up from a greater distance especially in the middle of winter.  However, DON'T try and repaint it because I learned that lesson back many years ago on one of my original  Micro 6 cameras.  Unfortunately, paint spray migrates onto lenses and sensors etc.
> 
> Eagle Eye,
> 
> I've used cheap paint in a little bottle that you can get from Walmart in the craft section and took small brushes and camo-painted-up my black and brown cameras before.  Works pretty well.  I despise a black trail camera.  Stands out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 22, 2017)

Mike that is a cool picture of the 2 squirells


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 22, 2017)

Gaswamp said:


> Mike that is a cool picture of the 2 squirells




Joe, I was just training those squirrels to do synchronized climbing just like these two deer are practicing "synchronized jumping" straight up!!!!!




By the way these two deer below are practicing "synchronized standing" by the same tree that one of the squirrels is climbing.


----------



## Yota87 (Jun 23, 2017)

First camera that I bought was a 40 dollar WGI. It’s on a tree right now still taking great pictures. For 40 dollars, it has already surpassed my expectations. I have no complaints about their cameras and wouldn’t hesitate to purchase another one.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jun 23, 2017)

Bought 6 from Sportsman's Guide a while back for around $29 each.
Put them on poles in my pond monitoring the bank for fish poachers. Figured for the price, if they did manage to hook one and pull it over, I haven't lost much.
So far, I'm pleased with the performance and the couple of people that got tickets are not.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 23, 2017)

furtaker said:


> EAGLE EYE 444 said:
> 
> 
> > The ONLY thing that I don't like about this camera is the fact that it is solid black and it will show up from a greater distance especially in the middle of winter.  However, DON'T try and repaint it because I learned that lesson back many years ago on one of my original  Micro 6 cameras.  Unfortunately, paint spray migrates onto lenses and sensors etc.
> ...


----------



## jkendal1 (Jun 26, 2017)

I got a wildgame from WalMart. Works fine, but like others say pics are crappy and alot of empty pics, like the trigger was delayed. Also the cam has to be really close to baitpile/trail to trigger cam. 

I also bought a Primos cam. Worse than the wildgame innovations. Dont waste your money.


----------



## NantucketShedHunter (Jun 27, 2017)

_I wouldn't want to be the owner of Wildjunk Camera Company now._


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 27, 2017)

jkendal1 said:


> I got a wildgame from WalMart. Works fine, but like others say pics are crappy and alot of empty pics, like the trigger was delayed. Also the cam has to be really close to baitpile/trail to trigger cam.
> 
> I also bought a Primos cam. Worse than the wildgame innovations. Dont waste your money.



Then, you don't know how set it up.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 27, 2017)

NantucketShedHunter said:


> _I wouldn't want to be the owner of Wildjunk Camera Company now._




WGI apparently didn't like you too much anyway !!!!   Maybe that is why that one camera that wouldn't work for a week for you felt.      

Operator error in my opinion !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 27, 2017)

jkendal1 said:


> I got a wildgame from WalMart. Works fine, but like others say pics are crappy and alot of empty pics, like the trigger was delayed. Also the cam has to be really close to baitpile/trail to trigger cam.
> 
> I also bought a Primos cam. Worse than the wildgame innovations. Dont waste your money.



I am interested just what model WGI and what mega-pixel is it rated for that you have and what settings have you programmed it for.   I can't swear the every WGI camera is the best thing since sliced bread  BUT I can say that I have over 650,000 photos from my WGI cameras during the past 6 plus years that have told me a complete different story and I have shared hundreds of those photos on this website over the years too.   

More recently, I have tried to remember to also post the actual Camera Model and Mega-Pixel for each of my photos shown so that others can see what type of quality can be achieved if the camera is programmed correctly and have good batteries as well.  I will put my WGI photos up against any other super expensive brand camera photos and if you took the logo off from it, you wouldn't see much difference.  I certainly see some great photos on here from lots of different brand cameras too BUT every one of my cameras have never cost me more than $100 each.  In fact, the majority of them have averaged anywhere from $30, $50, $60, $75, $80, $90 and the highest at $99.99 each.  As of last week, I have bought 64 of those cameras too so I do have lots of spares now too and I hope that they may last me the rest of my life as well.

Over the past few years, I have also given several of my Blade X6 cameras to certain relatives and also some close friends.  These cameras are now located in woods and backyards etc in Jefferson County, Bullock County, Fannin County and also over in South Carolina being used as security cameras at a friend's place of business.  This camera was the very best deal ever for me because I paid only $50-$60 for a bunch of them and they work excellent.


----------



## NantucketShedHunter (Jun 27, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> WGI apparently didn't like you too much anyway !!!!   Maybe that is why that one camera that wouldn't work for a week for you felt.
> 
> Operator error in my opinion !!!!



You did not hear what happened to the owner of the company?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 27, 2017)

NantucketShedHunter said:


> You did not hear what happened to the owner of the company?



You obviously didn't read my reply to that thread.

For the record, I am not going to stop using WGI cameras because of something that the owner apparently did that I have no control over.  I hope that justice is done properly in this case.  This person is not the first person that has done something wrong and he won't be the last but that is NOT going to change my opinion of my WGI cameras.


----------



## NantucketShedHunter (Jun 27, 2017)

_I don't read replies._


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 28, 2017)

NantucketShedHunter said:


> You did not hear what happened to the owner of the company?



If the CEO of Ford Motor Company killed a deer out of season, would you immediately go get rid of your F-150 that you like?


----------



## antharper (Jun 28, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> If the CEO of Ford Motor Company killed a deer out of season, would you immediately go get rid of your F-150 that you like?



Nope , I wouldn't , hopefully some of these companies that feel the way some of the people on here do will put some cams on a good sale , I need a couple more !


----------



## NantucketShedHunter (Jun 28, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> If the CEO of Ford Motor Company killed a deer out of season, would you immediately go get rid of your F-150 that you like?



_I don't answer questions._


----------



## rosewood (Jun 28, 2017)

Just because someone was charged with poaching and lost their hunting licenses doesn't mean they intentionally done something wrong.  He may have been careless, doesn't mean intentional.  Shooting a calf instead of a bull could happen to anyone.  No telling how many folks on here have shot a doe when they thought it was a buck back when we had doe days in GA.

Not saying it wasn't intentional, but could have been a mistake.  No real way of knowing.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 28, 2017)

rosewood said:


> Just because someone was charged with poaching and lost their hunting licenses doesn't mean they intentionally done something wrong.  He may have been careless, doesn't mean intentional.  Shooting a calf instead of a bull could happen to anyone.  No telling how many folks on here have shot a doe when they thought it was a buck back when we had doe days in GA.
> 
> Not saying it wasn't intentional, but could have been a mistake.  No real way of knowing.



 Maybe he didn't shoot it on purpose but according to the article he did intentionally have someone take a backhoe and cover it up.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 28, 2017)

NantucketShedHunter said:


> _I don't answer questions._



then please stop wasting everyone's time with your  lack of insightful postings


----------



## NantucketShedHunter (Jun 28, 2017)

Gaswamp said:


> then please stop wasting everyone's time with your  lack of insightful postings



_I do not take orders._


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 28, 2017)

On here, there is a point that you do.....


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 28, 2017)

as long as the guy didn't vote for a democrat I'm cool....But this thread prompted me to ride over to Academy and buy a WGI Terra 10...And its my first trail cam...I'm excited gentlemen.  Starting a new thread too to gain some info for a first time TC user...


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Jun 29, 2017)

Kudos to the game warden for busting a poacher. Whether he is famous or not means nothing to me. But it should mean a lot to Plano Synergy group because the company will take a financial and PR hit. Watch for retailers to cut ties if the heat gets turned up too much. Big retailers are closely following this to see if the storm will blow over. If it begins to blow back on retailers, then they will drop Plano Synergy products like a hot match. Conservation groups will also distance themselves from Busbice and his company's products.


----------



## Iwannashoot (Jun 29, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> If the CEO of Ford Motor Company killed a deer out of season, would you immediately go get rid of your F-150 that you like?



Only two differences between this guy and th"CEO of Ford" that change the situation.

One, all of this guy's companies are sports/outdoors related and he was caught at least twice for game/license violations.

Two, he is supposed to be held to a "higher standard" as the celebrity host of a hunting show.  You won't convince me that he didn't know that he screwed up and hit the cow; right then and there he should have quit shooting at the bull. 

It's too bad cause you guys almost had me convinced to try some WGI cameras, now I'm not so sure I will.

Jeff


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Jun 29, 2017)

First Outdoor Channel suspends the show. Now Outdoor Edge knife company cut all ties with Busbice and the TV show. More to come. This is going to be a costly event for the company.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 29, 2017)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=900529

Quick, clean, and to the point.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 29, 2017)

Iwannashoot said:


> Only two differences between this guy and th"CEO of Ford" that change the situation.
> 
> One, all of this guy's companies are sports/outdoors related and he was caught at least twice for game/license violations.
> 
> ...



Actually, this guy hasn't owned or manufactured Wildgame cameras since 2013, when the family sold their business to Plano. Coincidentally, that is about the time that the quality of Wildgame cameras and their customer service became much, much  better than they used to be. The only affiliation he had with Wildgame for the last few years is being a host of a show sponsored by Wildgame products. And now, he doesn't do that. They fired him and cancelled the show, as they should have. Because he is a piece of crap.


----------



## buckspotter (Jun 29, 2017)

*Wildgame Innov Pure Pooh*

I would not buy one if it was for $10.  Horrible on battery life, horrible trigger speed.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jun 29, 2017)

After reading all 4 pages of this, I've come to the conclusion that;
There is a reason why every man's wife does not look alike and every man thinks his wife is beautiful.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 29, 2017)

buckspotter said:


> I would not buy one if it was for $10.  Horrible on battery life, horrible trigger speed.



I can see right now that you've never used one. If so, it must have been a long time ago. I get at least eight months on a set of batteries on average, often more than that. On several different models of WGIs. And that's with taking thousands and thousands of pictures. The trigger speed is also better than my Moultries. It's not got the trigger speed of a $500 cam, but durn. Plenty good enough, if you have a clue about how to set them up. I have very, very few blurry pics out of hundreds of good and great ones. If it's not running like something's chasing it, I get clear pics.

I think this is another case of someone who has no WGI cams repeating what he read somewhere.


----------



## rosewood (Jun 30, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> I can see right now that you've never used one. If so, it must have been a long time ago. I get at least eight months on a set of batteries on average, often more than that. On several different models of WGIs. And that's with taking thousands and thousands of pictures. The trigger speed is also better than my Moultries. It's not got the trigger speed of a $500 cam, but durn. Plenty good enough, if you have a clue about how to set them up. I have very, very few blurry pics out of hundreds of good and great ones. If it's not running like something's chasing it, I get clear pics.
> 
> I think this is another case of someone who has no WGI cams repeating what he read somewhere.



They have been hit and miss for me.  I bought 2 of the $40 ones the same day from Academy.  One will last months on 8 AAs, the other burns through them in about a 2weeks.  I even swapped the locations and same thing.  Pictures have always been good though.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood (Jun 30, 2017)

turkeykirk said:


> Maybe he didn't shoot it on purpose but according to the article he did intentionally have someone take a backhoe and cover it up.



I had not heard the whole story..


----------



## Mollymcgucre (Jul 5, 2017)

Just my opinion based upon experience, WGI is one of the biggest rip offs there is.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jul 13, 2017)

This is why I do not use photobucket.

gt40


----------



## Pappy (Aug 10, 2017)

Ive been watching this thread and was little hesitant to post a reply and bring it back to life. lol.

Ive been running trail cams for ages. Back to the old film units, way before digitals.

Unfortunately these days, manufacturing quality has went down the tubes on a lot of products. I guess these things may fall in that category, but I think over the last few years they have improved though. I have a Bushnell I bought and has been hanging somewhere out there since the summer of 2013 and it hasnt skipped a beat. I'd have to say by far the best one Ive ever owned as far as problem free and longevity. But my nephew bought one at the same time I got mine, at the same store and his had all kinds of problems.

I have owned only one WGI that the wife bought me for Christmas 2014. It, by far, had the best picture and video quality of anything I had owned including that Bushnell. 
Unfortunately it started acting up this past Spring. The sensors all but stopped working and it would eat batteries like crazy. and I always use Duracells.
My brother runs nothing but WGI. He started using them only about 2 years or less ago.  I gave it to him to tinker with and he said he will probably contact them to see if he can get an estimate to fix it. Shot in the dark whether its feasable over buying a new one but why not? Me ....... I just didnt want to mess with it. I cant remember the exact model name but I think it was 8 mp. It was not a lower end cost camera, but wasnt over the top either. And again it by far had the best image quality of anything I had owned. Grainy a little, yes. But to capture the best 'moving image' Im assuming these things run off a higher ISO to get a faster shutter speed. That equals grain.  Besides, Im not interested in making portraits out of these images. Im just after decent/good pics to see whats going on out there.

This one plus some old, old Cuddys finally bit the dust and I wound up buying 4 Moultries to replace them. (I have a seperate thread about those).

Two of them work great (so far) and two didnt. The details are in the other thread (Moultrie W-30i)

I returned the 2 and replaced those with 2 WGI Vision 16. 

Only ran the first one yesterday and last night. It worked perfectly so I put the second one out (in video mode) this afternoon.

On my old WGI, yes it went nuts after about 2 1/2 years but had the best picture quality. I didnt hesitate to try these 2 new ones just because the old one gave out. Again I believe theyve made a lot of improvements in these things but still unfortunately theres lemons in about anything you can think of these days.

The only thing I dont like about these is theyre black. They have the 'bark' texture but are black. Stick out like a sore thumb, but where Im running these im not too concerned about theft. If all works well I'll probably brush paint them up a little.

On my old WGI I ran it on video for ages. id have to look at the folder containing the pics and vids from that camera but it took and recorded thousands of pics and vids. So I cant complain about that.


----------



## HuntingFool (Aug 11, 2017)

Just bought another WGI Cloak Pro 12mp Lights Out at Dicks for $69.95 + $10 mail in rebate = 59.95. Comes with 8gb card and batteries. I will ditch the batteries and install new. But this is a great deal and these are really good cameras.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Aug 11, 2017)

*Cloaks*

I have had excellent service with the 3 cloaks I own.  They are 8MB as they are several years old.  But all cameras will go bad eventually.  WGI included.  That is why I buy the cheaper level (less than 100.00) and if they die in a couple years, so be it.  I keep the packages for any camera I buy and if they die within 1 year, I take them back to the store I bought them.  Most times the store will take them back with a valid reciept that is not over a year old.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 11, 2017)

Pappy, HuntingFool and Buford_Dawg, 

I am glad to see there are others that feel exactly the same way as I do.  I have promoted WGI Cameras for several years now BECAUSE they have performed excellent for me for a period of 6 1/2 years now.  I have never paid more that $100 for any of my cameras either and even if it failed after the one year warranty period, well no harm done so much to my wallet.  WGI did replace the two that failed under warranty back many years ago and  I have had a few that failed for whatever reason along the way as well BUT most of those last several years before "croaking".  

For me, the 6 MP, 8 MP and the 10 MP cameras have worked best for me.  I do have one 22 MP camera and it does not perform as well or have super clear photos such as a Blade X6  camera that is mounted right over the top of it 8" above.  I really think anything above a 12 MP camera is a waste of money as they normally cost more upfront.

I also know that most people think that I am crazy for owning some many cameras too BUT that has become my passion of several years of being able to totally relax in the woods with all of the critters on my property.  Also spending so much time in the woods keeps my blood pressure down as well.  I'm sure that most people would never understand what it is like to be totally relaxed and not taking any medicines to make me relax either.  

Some people probably have gotten tired of me saying what great cameras that WGI have been for me as such.  Several people thought that I was an employee of WGI as well because of my comments.

I am definitely not an employee of WGI or any other company except my own business of which I have owned for 25 years now and it is a filtration products business.  I actually have worked exclusively in that same industry for over 44 1/2 years now.

I hope that more and more people will buy and evaluate WGI cameras as I don't think that you will find any other brand that offers such a bargain day in and day out.  

And for some of the Naysayers that stated their WGI cameras failed and only lasted one week, I think that a lot of those reasons was due to "Operator Error" from the get-go !!!  Of course, they could have always contacted WGI and returned it since it was under warranty. 

ps:  They are one of the easiest brand cameras to easily program properly and set it up in the woods.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 11, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Pappy, HuntingFool and Buford_Dawg,
> 
> I really think anything above a 12 MP camera is a waste of money as they normally cost more upfront.



I actually agree with the MP remark. These two I bought are 16 MP on the highest setting but are adjustable. I believe the MEDIUM setting is 10-12 MP which is where I have them set.

But as far as cost the camera, SD card and 8 Duracells was only 88 bucks. 

I'm still in 'test mode' with these as well as the two remaining Moultries. Checked again this morning and all are working OK. Im watching them especially close because if theres a hiccup on any f them back they go!

Oh yea, got some night time video on the 2nd WGI this morning. Nothing exciing except that it worked. LOL.

Looked pretty good too. 

Actually its pretty amazing what these cheaper cameras can do these days if you think about it. There finicky animals anyway. 

I wont check these again until probably next weekend. 

So far im 50/50 on the Moultries and the two WGI are working fine. Yes I understand its only been a couple f days ion the WGI but at least I didnt have issues right out of the box like the Moultries. And nope, Im not even gonna slam Moultrie. Good ones - bad ones. Unfortunately the world we live in.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 11, 2017)

I actually prefer my 5mp and 6mp cams to the "better" ones. They take just as good of pics, and use a lot less memory, and seem to work better and last longer.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 11, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> I actually prefer my 5mp and 6mp cams to the "better" ones. They take just as good of pics, and use a lot less memory, and seem to work better and last longer.



I can agree to that. The ones I just bought were pretty cheap and you have the choice of reducing the MP, which I did. I dont see where you would need 16mp on a game cam anyway. 
I bought the ones I did because the packages were cheap/affordable and at MY local Walmart I didnt have a lot to choose from. The shelves were pretty bare so I bought from what was available. I  have a love/hate thing for Wallyworld but if you get a dud their return policy is one of the best and it can all be handled local pretty simply. 

Back to the WGI (or any other model as well) ........ if you have a problem return it and exchange it ............ make sure youre setting it up correctly ........ spend a little time with their (whoever's) customer support. Hey, you might be doing something wrong. Just saying .......


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Aug 11, 2017)

I personally didn't like my experience with the WGI cams I've owned. For me, they were great for 6 months and then they just took a nosedive. Not sure what happened. Now, I bought those back in 2012 and by the end of the season (had thrown them out beginning of summer) is when I had the problems. I decided personally to not waste my time with them anymore. The only cam I've had crap out would be my moultrie that died this year that I've ran since 2010. Traded it in at Dicks for a Bushnell. 
Since these cams have a 2 year warranty on them, maybe I will try one out. Just personally not convinced from my experience.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 12, 2017)

Backyard bears and faceoff with a racoon.


----------

